# Top 10 Countries/Pla to Have Your Wallet Stolen by Pickpockets



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 6, 2011)

So do you want to get your pocket picked? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Don't worry the top is here  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Source

So the top ten Countries/places are ->
"Curtain up"

10. Vietnam, Hanoi

9. Greece, Athens

8. The Netherlands, Amsterdam

7. Argentina, Buones Aires

6. Italy, Florence

5. France, Paris

4. Spain, Madrid

3. Czech Republic, Prague

2. Italy, Rome

And the number 1 Spot goes to 

"Drum rolls"

*1. Spain, Barcelona*


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 6, 2011)

LOL!!!

To be frank, I'm extremely surprised with the lineup.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 6, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> To be frank, I'm extremely surprised with the lineup.



I never expected any place from the top 10 happiest country.

But LOL


----------



## Devin (Jun 6, 2011)

I kinda expected Spain. In Assassin's Creed, they give you the ability to pickpocket. XD


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 6, 2011)

I completely expected Spain and Italy.

Both are full of pickpockets. Saw it in some documentaries.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 6, 2011)

breaking news bro.


----------



## Fel (Jun 6, 2011)

My country got on the list as I expected, we have in every bus a little yellow sticker on the doors saying "Beware of pickpockets" in English and Czech. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though there are many more ways how you can get robbed in each country. Like here I've heard (and even once seen it) that people had their things stolen from them in the metro (the subway) by foreigners who have settled here, working as a team of 2-4 people.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 6, 2011)

No Philippines?!?!?

Huh, interesting... As long as they don't turn around and throw it right back when they realize it's empty, right? That would be embarrassing...


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 6, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> No Philippines?!?!?


Our rates of theft are actually pretty minuscule when compared to European countries. That's probably because people here don't make a living out of it and don't really have techniques or strategies for it. Unlike there, some people actually practice and such.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 6, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IIRC they don't just pickpocket here anymore... riding in tandem and such.


----------



## klim28 (Jun 6, 2011)

OMG! Where is my beloved Philippines


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 6, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you not read what I posted 2 minutes ago?


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 6, 2011)

Relax, I was trolling. Still, you try going through Quiapo or other similar uber-populated and busy places, and say goodbye to your wallet. Of course, the same can be said of a lot of places.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 6, 2011)

Props to me for going to both Madrid and Barcelona and not being pick pocketed


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 6, 2011)

Liverpool not on the list... me and mine have visited most of the places on that list and they did not rate compared to Liverpool for such things.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, not completely surprised, but there are other places just as worse.
How is this even ranked? lol

I can only speak about Rome, and its not even funny -.-


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jun 7, 2011)

Those are some impressive theft rates in Europe...


----------



## Maplemage (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the tips  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Excuse me while I go to one of those countries.


----------



## Smartpal (Jun 7, 2011)

I would have really expected India to be somewhere on the list.


----------



## pkl2007 (Jun 7, 2011)

thought Vietnam would make it on the list my cousins say that they don't care about your well being so they ride on their motorbikes and snatch your stuff while riding pass(I have a Vietnamese background).


----------



## smile72 (Jun 12, 2011)

Not surprised about Vietnam, though I'm shocked about a couple of the countries on the list.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 14, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Those are some impressive theft rates in Europe...



I think you might be surprised by the amount of tourists Europe gets. Especially when you consider there's fuck all worth while on the whole continent. But it helps to explain a lot.


----------



## Yumi (Jun 14, 2011)

Mexico City...come on...


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 14, 2011)

Escapa said:
			
		

> Mexico City...come on...



You want both the pickpocketing AND kidnapping titles?


----------



## Yumi (Jun 14, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Escapa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And killings. It is fact. Horrible indeed.


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 14, 2011)

And thats why I never put my wallet in my back pocket. I always keep everything valuable in my front pocket


----------



## pistone (Jun 14, 2011)

hahah  itally is 2 times there


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, out of those I've been to Prague, Rome, Amsterdam and Paris and luckily come back with my wallet intact every time.  Some guy did try and scam us in Prague but we saw him coming a mile off.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jun 14, 2011)

Being an American Powerhouse, which is typical of us, I'm pretty sure I can handle anywhere from 10-20 pickpockets at a time in any of the listed countries. Easy shit.


----------



## toguro_max (Jun 14, 2011)

No Brazil on the list? Hmm, maybe it's on the Top 20...
But certainly whoever did this list never went to March 25th Street, which is just like Ciudad del Leste, in Paraguay, only compressed on 2 streets >-p


----------



## Tanas (Jun 14, 2011)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Liverpool not on the list... me and mine have visited most of the places on that list and they did not rate compared to Liverpool for such things.


Probably not on the list because none of your family live there.


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 14, 2011)

Ha Noi, Vietnam? Lol now that's so damn true
GBATemp guys, never enter a bus in Vietnam


----------

